# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  Paypal एवं payza A/c (पूर्ण जानकारी एवं अकाउंट बनाने का तरीका )

## "Hamsafar+"

*दोस्तों हम लोग जानते हैं की नेट पे मनी ट्रासफर और प्राप्त करने का सबसे सेफ तरीका पेपाल ही है, क्या आप इसे बनाने का तरीका जानते है , यदि हाँ तो ठीक है और नहीं तो मुझे आज्ञा दें की कैसे बनाये !*

----------


## draculla

बताइए मुझे भी जानना है की paypal अकाउंट कैसे बनाते है!!!!

व्यग्रता के साथ प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

साथ ही सूत्र सुरु करने से पहले .... यदि इस विषय पे सूत्र बना है तो इसे वहाँ मर्ज कर दीजिए !

----------


## manojdjoshi

> बताइए मुझे भी जानना है की paypal अकाउंट कैसे बनाते है!!!!
> 
> व्यग्रता के साथ प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ!


https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...stion2-outside

----------


## Saroz

मुझे जानकारी चाहिए था, आखिर PayPal क्यों जरुरी है... credit card या debit या online banking के अपेक्षा....? 
क्या खर्च लगता है इस account के लिए...
और साथ में यदि हो सके तो sharekhan के बारे में भी जानकारी दे....

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे जानकारी चाहिए था, आखिर PayPal क्यों जरुरी है... credit card या debit या online banking के अपेक्षा....? 
> क्या खर्च लगता है इस account के लिए...
> और साथ में यदि हो सके तो sharekhan के बारे में भी जानकारी दे....


यदि आप इंटरनेट  के माध्यम से कोई सफे ऑनलाइन पैसा पाना चाहते है या किसी को भेजना चाहते है तो इससे बेहतर कोई साधन नहीं है (जहाँ तक मेरा मानना है )

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...stion2-outside


मित्र आपने बहुत सही लिंक प्रदान किया है !
यहाँ पर सम्पूर्ण जानकारी उपलब्ध है !

हां यदि इस लिंक से आपको कोई मदद सही प्रकार से नहीं मिल रही हो , या अकाउंट बनाने से असुविधा  हो तो यहाँ अवस्य लिखे ! 
निम्न  सूत्र की तरह उचित व्याक्या, सचित्र वर्णन  किया जायेगा !

अब ऑफ लाइन मोड में हिंदी लिखें वो भी बिना इंटरनेट के !!!

----------


## indoree

> ="Hamsafar+";1718346]*दोस्तों हम लोग जानते हैं की नेट पे मनी ट्रासफर और प्राप्त करने का सबसे सेफ तरीका पेपाल ही है, क्या आप इसे बनाने का तरीका जानते है , यदि हाँ तो ठीक है और नहीं तो मुझे आज्ञा दें की कैसे बनाये !*





> ="Hamsafar+";1718348]साथ ही सूत्र सुरु करने से पहले .... यदि इस विषय पे सूत्र बना है तो इसे वहाँ मर्ज कर दीजिए !


दोस्त ये जरुरी नहीं है " यदि इस विषय पे सूत्र बना है तो इसे वहाँ मर्ज कर दीजिए "  जरुरी ये है की आप क्या कुछ नया या जो आपको जानकारी वो बताना चाह रहे हो और आप बिलकुल वो सारी जानकारी इस बारे जो आपको मालूम है आप सभी सदस्य मित्रों के साथ साझा करे और ये किसके काम आ जाये कह नहीं सकते... आपका प्रयास अच्छा है दोस्त और आप इसी तरह से कुछ नया और अनोखा लाने की कोशिस करते रहिये तभी तो आप अपने फोरम पर कुछ कर दिखायंगे... और आपको वो जरुर हासिल होगा जो मुझे मिला है ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बताइए मुझे भी जानना है की paypal अकाउंट कैसे बनाते है!!!!
> 
> व्यग्रता के साथ प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ!


मित्र इस खाते को बनाने के लिए आपके पास किसी भी बैंक का क्रेडिट कार्ड या डेबिट कार्ड होना चाहिए !

पहले सायद सिर्फ क्रेडिट कार्ड होने पर ही यह खाता बनाया जा सकता था !

पर अब आप डेबिट कार्ड होने पर बना सकते है !

जैसे बैंक में अकाउंट नंबर होता है , पर इसमे में लेने दें में ई मेल आई डी का उपयोग होता है !

जैसे ड्राकुला भाई को ५० डॉलर की जरूरत है ! उन्होंने मुझसे कहा की आप ५० डालर मुझे भेज दीजिए , (तुरंत)

अब ड्राकुला भाई का इ मेल आई डी पर मुझे अपने ई आई डी से पैसा भेजना  पड़ेगा !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*चलिए दोस्तों अकाउंट बनाने की विधि से पहले , इसके बारे में कुछ जान लेते हैं !*

----------


## r00005

मेने  तो बना लिया है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*उपरोक्त को ड्रैग करने पर दिखने वाली स्क्रीन निम्नवत है !
इसे भी फिल करे (ध्यान  दे ....गलत जानकारी न दे)


*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*पोस्ट संक्या 111 एवं 112 में दिखने वाले फॉर्म को भरे !
इसके बाद "Next Step" बटन पर क्लिक कीजिये !


निम्न चित्र देखें !!!!!

*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मेने  तो बना लिया है


*मित्र ये तो बहुत अच्छी बात है...आपको बधाई !!!!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*दोस्तों अब आगे चलते है !
जब आप "Next Step" पर क्लिक करेंगे !
तो आपको निम्न स्क्रीन दिखाई देगी !


*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*फोरम फिल करने के बाद निम्न स्क्रीन दिखाई देगी !
और आपको PAYZA  के द्वारा एक E-MAIL भेजा जायेगा !
अपना E-MAIL A/c खोल कर देख लीजिए !
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*आगे की जानकारी कुछ ही देर में .................*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*दोस्तों जब आप E-MAIL खोलेंगे तो आपको निम्नवत दिखाई देगा !!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अब यह चित्र देखे और लाल गोले में जो लिंक है उस पर क्लिक करें !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अब यह रहा आपका PAYZA A/C का चित्र !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*दोस्तों अभी खुश मत होइए ............अभी और कार्य वाकी है !

तनिक इंतज़ार करे !
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*पोस्ट संक्या 121  को ध्यान से देखिये !
चित्र के TOP RIGHT CORNER वहाँ पर Unverified लिखा हुआ है !
चित्रानुसार वहाँ क्लिक कीजिये !



*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*दोस्तों आप जैसे ही वहाँ क्लिक करेंगे तो निम्न स्क्रीन आपको दिखाई देगी !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अब जरूरत है आपके Document Validation की !*

*अतः चित्रानुसार क्लिक कीजिये !


*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*हाँ तो दोस्तों अब तैयार हो जाये ! मतलब अपना पेन कार्ड निकले और उसे स्केन कीजिये !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आप जैसे ही *Document Validation  पर क्लिक करेंगे तो निम्न स्क्रीन दिखाई देगी !
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

* यहाँ आप अपने पेन कार्ड की स्केन इमेज उपलोड कीजिये ! और अपना पेन कार्ड नम्बर फिल करिये !

चित्र देखें ! (इस चित्र को गौर से देखे और ध्यान दीजिए !)*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*दोस्तों फिलहाल मुझे आज्ञा दीजिए , जैसे ही समय मिलेगा आगे की जानकारी प्रस्तुत की जायेगी !*

----------


## Dabang Toofani

_जानकारी जल्दी आएगी_

----------

